# The cost of filmmaking and living in Chapman



## random (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi guys, I'm new here and I'm doing the application to Film Production programs in Chapman. I heard that the school funds all of the student films. Is it true? Because the finance is one of the biggest issues to consider in the application. 

I really want to know the actual cost in Chapman and Orange County, and I hope students in Chapman could help me. I list several questions below:

1. Do you spend extra money (your own money) on film stocks, light equipments, hire actors and other situations?

2. Does Directing or Cinematography program cost more than Editing (like stuff in question 1)?

3. How much is the average cost of living ( including rent a room, board, transportation)

4. How much is the cost on a car (parking, gasoline, etc.)

5. If I want to find interns in summer, is there a lot of opportunites around the school, or I have to go to L.A.?

6. Do you regret to go to Chapman? What kind of negative things have you encountered?


----------



## Mike_V (Sep 5, 2010)

I'm going to try to answer this to the best of my ability, but before I say anything, I have to disclaim that I am an editor and I don't know too much about the director's side of the program, so this is what I know from what I've been told and observed.

1) This is entirely dependant on the production. Usually, you spend a good amount of food, followed by processing, followed by rentals, and finally film stocks. Chapman has a really good relationship with Kodak and we usually get donations from Kodak to help us shoot lots of films. There is a theoretical limit to how much you are allowed to spend past the budget, but it's entirely up to you on how you acquire the funds.
    1a) Actors.. this depends on who you get. Most of the time you get the actors for free, but if you end up getting minors or animals, then you'll have to pay for stuff like studio teachers or trainers etc etc.. that, you'll have to pay.

2) Directing should cost less than cinematography and editing in terms of equipment, but in terms of expenditures, it again depends on how you will be splitting the over budget with your key crews. Some productions rely on the director and producer to front the over budget, some split it across the board. I'm working on a Cycle 1 film and I have already pledge to should my share of the costs as necessary, so this would be up to you guys.

3) Average cost of living. this is my breakdown:
1000 rent
120 gas
30-60 electricity
300-600 food
on a monthly basis. This does not count your driver's insurance, cellphone, cable, and miscallaneous bills.

4) the cost of having a car depends on what you get. For a honda, it's probably 120 a month for gas, and depending how mileage, the price of the check ups which can range from 100 all the way to 300ish. 
4a) parking at chapman is 280 for the whole year, so that's a fixed cost

5) There is a ton of opportunities for internships here in the OC, surrounding areas and LA. It is up to you to find it.

6) Personally, as an editor, I love chapman. I get to learn with amazing professors and working professionals. I also get to work on a production set that is as close to professional as you're going to get without being in the industry. A negative thing I encountered.. well  it would be that Chapman's program is still young and they do go through alot of changes yearly. I like stability, but in the end, if you can ride the wave of change, you're all set.

I hope that helps.


----------



## random (Sep 30, 2010)

Thank you so much for such detailed elucidation. Actually I want to apply for editing program, but I prefer to change my orientation to cinematography since my undergraduate major is editing.

It's obvious that young progame changes a lot, but hopefully it would be better.

Another quesiton. If I want to contact the professor to discuss about the program, could you please recommend some professors in cinematography and editing area? It's kinda hard to find out which one belongs to which prgram in the page below:
http://ftv.chapman.edu/about/people/faculty/

Thanks, sorry to reply so late!


----------



## Mike_V (Oct 2, 2010)

For editors it's just Paul Seydor.
You will interact with Michael Kowalski but everyone does at the thesis level

for cinematographers, you got Jurg Walters, Bill Dill, and a few more. I'm not a cine, so I dont know the extent of cine professors. so yeah, if you want to know more about these people, imdb them, they probably have credits somewhere.
(especially Paul Seydor and Bill Dill)


----------



## random (Oct 6, 2010)

Yes, Paul Seydor has a lot of experience in industry. Is there only one instructor who teaches editing while got background in industry?

Do you have any chance to interact with people  work in the industry in the school? (not go out and contact them by yourself)


----------



## Mike_V (Oct 8, 2010)

tons.
last year alone, We had atleast 8-10 people in the industry.
We had Brad Bird who did the incredibles and rattatouille, etc
the editor of zombieland
several others famous people including Richard Donner, director of Superman 1 & 2, and the lethal weapon series. go figure.


----------

